# Rugers in Iraq



## 9x19 (Sep 19, 2006)

The KP95DC to be exact... s'posed to be about 5000 of these over there.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, the military passes out contracts for various 9mm pistols like candy. These get issued to indigenous troops, versus our Berettas and SIGs. I've seen contracts given to both Ruger for their P-series pistols, S&W for Sigmas, and Glock for 19s. The lucky hajjis get Glocks. :mrgreen: 

As you can see from the picture, their shooting form is atrocious, and I am very sure none of them can hit a damn thing with a pistol. Of course, the same can be said for 90% of American troops carrying pistols in the hot zones.


----------

